# Is lifetime not availble if you get HD?



## auburn2 (Sep 8, 2005)

Lifetime and LMN are still included on Top 180, but they are not listed in the SD channels that come with any of the HD packages. Even the platinum package doesn't slist them.

What gives? Do I have to chose between Lifetime and HD?


----------



## Mike D-CO5 (Mar 12, 2003)

Platinum includes all of Americas Everything Pack and all HD channels , both mpeg2 and mpeg4. They do not list the sd channels in the hd platinum pack.


----------



## auburn2 (Sep 8, 2005)

Mike D-CO5 said:


> They do not list the sd channels in the hd platinum pack.


They *DO* list the SD channels included in the HD platinum package and Lifetime is not included on the list (or on any of the other HD packages). That is what's bothering me.
http://www.dishnetwork.com/content/...mming/pricingandpackages/platinum/index.shtml

From what you are saying I guess this is just a typo/simple oversight and I will still get lifetime.


----------



## DP1 (Sep 16, 2002)

Just an oversight I'm sure. As another example, I have HD Bronze and it doesnt show Home and Garden in that package although I do get it.


----------



## auburn2 (Sep 8, 2005)




----------



## Fifty Caliber (Jan 4, 2006)

Does anyone actually watch the lifelime channels?


----------



## Mike D-CO5 (Mar 12, 2003)

Evidently auburn2 does.:sure:


----------



## BFG (Jan 23, 2004)

The website just left them off. Have no fear what's in At180 is in HdGold


----------



## Mark Holtz (Mar 23, 2002)

Don't forget, there was a contract dispute between Dish and Lifetime, and the Lifetime channels were off the air for just over a month.


----------



## Fifty Caliber (Jan 4, 2006)

Mark Holtz said:


> Don't forget, there was a contract dispute between Dish and Lifetime, and the Lifetime channels were off the air for just over a month.


Which meant that nobody watched them then, and most people still don't, IIRC.


----------



## bear paws (Jan 11, 2006)

Fifty Caliber said:


> Which meant that nobody watched them then, and most people still don't, IIRC.


Bet we coudn't find out the veiwership numbers of some of the slugs they carry

So if nobody is watching how does E* justify carriage? You have to take the slugs if you want DIY, Halmark and Military.


----------



## khearrean (Mar 24, 2004)

Fifty Caliber said:


> Which meant that nobody watched them then, and most people still don't, IIRC.


I personally do not like nor watch either of the Lifetime channels, so when they had the dispute and weren't showing these, I couldn't have been happier. Unfortunately for me, my wife does love them & they seem to be all she cares about when watching during the weekend. I actually wish they would have a permanent dispute or have them as a premium where you could choose...

Ken


----------



## LtMunst (Aug 24, 2005)

khearrean said:


> I personally do not like nor watch either of the Lifetime channels, so when they had the dispute and weren't showing these, I couldn't have been happier. Unfortunately for me, my wife does love them & they seem to be all she cares about when watching during the weekend. I actually wish they would have a permanent dispute or have them as a premium where you could choose...
> 
> Ken


Try de-selecting Lifetime from your guide list, then tell your wife the dispute has restarted.


----------



## Geronimo (Mar 23, 2002)

Fifty Caliber said:


> Does anyone actually watch the lifelime channels?


Lifetime is one of the more popular cable channels. Clearly someone watches it. In fact according to this article it's ratings are on a par with several networks like Nick At Nite and beat Fox News and ESPN last month http://www.multichannel.com/article/CA6312789.html?display=Breaking+News

all of these channels have their own demographic. If you are not in that niche you may very well care less about the channel. And if you are you may find it indispensable.


----------



## bhenge (Mar 2, 2005)

Fifty Caliber said:


> Does anyone actually watch the lifelime channels?


My wife does and anything that makes her happier about my dish setup makes me happy! :grin:


----------



## khearrean (Mar 24, 2004)

LtMunst said:


> Try de-selecting Lifetime from your guide list, then tell your wife the dispute has restarted.


Hey....Great idea !!!

Ken


----------



## Geronimo (Mar 23, 2002)

LtMunst said:


> Try de-selecting Lifetime from your guide list, then tell your wife the dispute has restarted.


You aren't by any chance a divorce attorney are you?


----------



## LtMunst (Aug 24, 2005)

Geronimo said:


> You aren't by any chance a divorce attorney are you?


:lol:


----------



## Fifty Caliber (Jan 4, 2006)

LtMunst said:


> :lol:


Yeah, I feel that way about Lifetime too.


----------



## agreer (Apr 7, 2006)

Have fun with Lifetime viewers wheresoever they are found: Plop down on the couch next to the person watching, preferably in the middle of the show and whenever the camrea gets a shot of a man ask smart-ass questions like "Oh, BOY; A man on Lifetime! Is he the rapist, child abuser or just your run of the mill drunk wife-beater?"

The results are usually fun, particularly if there is a large group in the room...


----------



## bear paws (Jan 11, 2006)

Well Lifetime is the ANTI-MALE channel. Its the way it is. Stereotypical. I expect to be in the dog house any time she watches it. I just shut up and assume the position :lol: 

Bear!


----------



## tomcrown1 (Jan 16, 2006)

The real question is will LIFETIME ever be in HD??


----------



## spykedvodka (Jan 31, 2006)

tomcrown1 said:


> The real question is will LIFETIME ever be in HD??


why so in every movie they show about the abusive husband you can watch the beatings in HD?


----------



## Fifty Caliber (Jan 4, 2006)

tomcrown1 said:


> The real question is will LIFETIME ever be in HD??


And I thought having three different channels for Adult Guard Support was a waste of space.


----------



## agreer (Apr 7, 2006)

spykedvodka said:


> why so in every movie they show about the abusive husband you can watch the beatings in HD?


Oh, it makes the black eyes and strech marks soooo much more vivid!


----------



## device manager (Apr 11, 2006)

I have the DishHD pack and we get both (108 & 109) Lifetime channels. My fiancee loves those stations.


----------

